#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Making contact

## Hotspur

Hello,

I haven't visited this site for a while so I feel like a newbie  ::|: 

My name is Richard and I’m a spanko. Actually I’m a wrinkly old spanko who likes to play online and pretend he's still tall dark and handsome. Well handsome is a bit of an exaggeration as I don’t think I ever was but two out of three is not bad.

I’m looking for a dominant female who enjoys playing the part of a strict schoolmistress. Having attending school in London back in the mid 50’s – 60’s when the cane and slipper were used regularly, I particularly like scenarios that are set during that period or even earlier.

Anybody who is interested is welcome to contact me by responding to this post or by sending me a PM.

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Hotspur, welcome to the forum! 

Purely sexual writing is not really the focus of our site - please be sure to read the site rules here. However, you are welcome to browse around for other RPs you might like to join. See here for group RPs and here for 1x1 requests!

----------

